# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Stelling: Er moet meer voorlichting komen over euthanasie bij dementie

## Leontien

> Goede voorlichting over euthanasie bij dementie moet voorkomen dat er bij artsen, patiënten en familieleden onduidelijkheid ontstaat over een eventueel zelfgekozen levenseinde.


nu.nl

Het blijkt vooral dat als iemand dement is in een vergevorderd stadium, diegene zelf niet meer kan beslissen voor een levenseinde. In een begin stadium kan dat schriftelijk wel worden aangegeven. De arts en de patiënt dienen dan ook geregeld met elkaar in gesprek te gaan. Minister van Volksgezondheid Edith Schippers (VVD) vind het daarom belangrijk dat er goede voorlichting wordt gegeven om duidelijkheid te scheppen. Vind jij ook dat dat nodig is of vind je dat het wel duidelijk genoeg is?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## pleuntje13

ja, zeker moet er meer voorlichting komen bij euthanasie bij dementie, maar OOK moet gerespecteerd worden - als mensen al aangegeven hebben dat ze ook euthanasie willen wanneer ze op enig moment dement worden - dat dat dan gerespecteerd wordt.
Voorbeeld: ik heb op de leeftijd van 50 jaar op laten stellen dat ik euthanasie wil, als ik dement word, ook al duurt het dan nog 50 jaar voor dat zo is, dan moet dat wél uitgevoerd worden! Ik heb het niet voor niks al bijtijds vastgelegd!

----------


## Quincy2010

Ik sta volledig achter de vsie van Pleuntje13 en ik heb zelf ook al tijdig vast laten zetten dat ik bij bepaalde vormen van dementie en andere aandoeningen euthanasie wil.
Dat is ook met mijn huisarts besproken.
Het is ook verstandig dat je elke jaar je euthanasie verklaring herschrijft en zeker als je voor een operatie staat.
Ik kreeg een ingreep aan het hart met een risico dat ik een herseninfarct kon krijgen.
Op dat moment heb ik voor de laatste controle voor de operatie mijn euthansie verklaring, met een donorcodicil en een kopie van mijn identiteitskaart herschreven met de juiste datum erbij.
Ik herschrijf mijn euthanasieverklaring elke jaar, zodat als er iets onverwachts gebeurd een recente verklaring klaar ligt.
De cardioloog heeft dit in dank aangenomen en bij mijn dossier gedaan en de operatie ging goed, maar het gaf me een goed gevoel dat ik dit met mijn cardioloog besproken had en hij had hier ook een goed gevoel bij.

----------


## ferrie1

Als puntje bij paaltje komt dan zijn er weinig artsen die zich geroepen voelen om euthanasie toe te passen.(Ik heb dit meegemaakt met mijn schoonvader).

----------


## louisenpetra

Niks meer voorlichting, meteen de spuit erin als je niet meer weet hoe je heet.

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Louisenpetra,

Dat is een beetje kort door de bocht.
Het gaat tenslotte om mensenlevens en hier behoeft goede voorlichting.
Kijk maar naar de reactie van Ferrie1 die weet dat artsen zich vaak niet geroepen voelen om Euthanasie toe te passen.
Voor een arts komt hier heel wat bij kijken en mijn huisarts heeft me dat uitgelegd.
Voor hen is het een hele procedure en ze moeten zich verantwoorden bij justitie.
Daardoor nemen artsen niet zomaar een besluit, en komen twee artsen bij kijken en euthanasie betreft een zeer goede voorbereiding.

Kijk, als je een hond in laat slapen, dan is het meteen een spuit en je hond weet niet meer hoe hij/zij heette.

Maar bij mensen is er ook nog een ethische weg die te gaan is en er is ook nog een wet.
Artsen mogen zichzelf ook hiervoor beschermen en ik kan me voorstellen dat sommige artsen zeer voorzichtig and save hierin te werk gaan.

Tenstotte vervult hij jou wens en daar hoeven artsen niet voor in de bak te draaien.

----------


## louisenpetra

Mijn vader ligt al 3 jaar te creperen, fijn is dat.

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Louise,

Ik vind het heel erg voor je dat je zo machteloos naar je vader moet toekijken, maar probeer het niet te generaliseren.
Ook weet ik niet wat jouw vader mankeert, is het kanker of dementie.
Elk geval is anders en als je je huiarts niet mee hebt, dan wordt het moeilijk.
Als hij ongeneeslijk ziek is dan is er nog altijd de stervenskliniek, als je huisarts je niet kan helpen.
Kijk eens in die richting en je vader moet het ook willen en goed bij de tijd zijn, om dit kenbaar te maken.

mocht je behoefte hebben om hierover te praten via de mail, dan mag dit gerust en op http://sunrise.jouwweb.nl kun je rechtstreek met mij in contact komen.

Heel veel sterke, alle goeds en veel bemoediging.

Quincy

----------

